# VMWARE Server 2



## Tobias (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Ich muss zur Zeit mit mit VMWARE arbeiten, Ich soll ein Server einrichten auf dem Windows Server 2008 R2 läuft.Wenn ich den Server einrichte gebe ich den Pfad vom iso image an. Leider greift der nicht darauf zu. Dann habe ich es versucht ein Physisches Laufwerk anzugeben. Wenn ich in der Hardwarekonfiguration schaue steht neben dem Laufwerk ein rotes Kreuz.

Was mache ich da falsch

Kann mir jemand helfen danke.


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Juli 2011)

Dort wo du das Iso einbindest gibt es oben zwei Checkboxen
Hast du vergessen diese zu markieren?
Bei vSphere ESX heißen die beiden folgendermaßen:
"Verbunden" und "Beim Einschalten verbinden"
Denke im VmWare Server heißen die ähnlich


----------

